# Making arched curved molding



## Nicknurse (Feb 22, 2015)

I've never done this before, so forgive me if I don't make it clear enough. I attached a picture of the general idea (ignore the old man in the mirror...it's me...LOL). I've seen lots of jigs and files to make curved molding, but this one is different. I want to make a based arched S shaped molding in wood. It will be the top of my headboard and then I will upholstery the rest of it. Any ideas, suggestions, jigs, plans, etc.

Thank you all for your thoughts and suggestions.  :wacko::lol:


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Can't help you with that Charlie but I'm sure someone will be along to give advice.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Using a trammel in various radii, could you rout out a template?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nicknurse said:


> I've never done this before, so forgive me if I don't make it clear enough. I attached a picture of the general idea (ignore the old man in the mirror...it's me...LOL). I've seen lots of jigs and files to make curved molding, but this one is different. I want to make a based arched S shaped molding in wood. It will be the top of my headboard and then I will upholstery the rest of it. Any ideas, suggestions, jigs, plans, etc.
> 
> Thank you all for your thoughts and suggestions.  :wacko::lol:


this should get you started...


----------



## Dutchmn (Jul 26, 2013)

Check out Matt Cremona on youtube just did a set a goose neck moldings, his videos will help you get started.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If you look at the way the grain runs on the piece in the photo it will give you an insight as to how the piece was laid out in the original board.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

yep!




Cherryville Chuck said:


> If you look at the way the grain runs on the piece in the photo it will give you an insight as to how the piece was laid out in the original board.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Stick's stuff is always spot on. I would approach this with a paper outline. Fold a long piece of butcher paper in half and draw half the curve you want. When you get what you want, cut out the shape, then unfold as a pattern to make a template in MDF. Then route the final piece using that template. After making the first pass, move the template back a bit and make the second pass. The bit you choose will determine the exact shape. I'd make the template pretty thick so you can back off the depth while still keeping the bearing on the template.


----------



## Nicknurse (Feb 22, 2015)

Stick, I actually got those site from you a couple of days age. As usually, you are a wonderful teacher for us "young" guys. Thank everyone for the help and really supporting messages.


----------

